# How do you park?



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

So I was just thinking about this the other day and since I am recently on air never even thought to ask.

When you park your car (street, driveway, etc...) do you park aired out, ride height, or all the way up?

My buddy was telling me that he parks aired out (no matter where is he) and takes the controller with him. This way if someone tried to steal the car they would barely be able to drive. Is it bad to always park aired out?

Thoughts on this topic?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Steel on the concrete every time.*

My garage roommate ('67 beetle on air) was hunting leaks for days until he realized I kept airing out his car so I could take pictures. He purposely had it parked "up" to check for leakdown and I forgot to tell him I messed with it :laugh:





*unless it's on jackstands


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

If i'm going to be in a place for >10mins i'll air out every time. 

Thats the point right?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Same...**** I usually air it out while pumping gas too..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

I air out at stop lights sometimes for ****s and giggles :laugh:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

FastAndFurious said:


> I air out at stop lights sometimes for ****s and giggles :laugh:


I've done this hahah.



Still Fantana said:


> If i'm going to be in a place for >10mins i'll air out every time.
> 
> Thats the point right?


Ditto. If I'm gonna be there for an extended amount of time, I air out. If it's a run in and out situation, I'll leave it at ride height.:thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

99% of the time it's aired out. Unless I want to mess with people with my Accuair wireless keyfob. It's to fun making people double take because the car just moved or changed heights when they weren't looking. I have one preset saved as massive rake so to aid in the mind****ing.

:beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I feel like im going to break my setup from all the up-downs


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Bora Ri said:


> I feel like im going to break my setup from all the up-downs


___there's a joke in there... but i think you already know that :beer:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

if i get out of the car i air it out


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Depends.....

Sometimes nose down ass all the way up
Aired out
Leaning to 1 side
3 wheelin


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

if im running in somewhere for a sec, ride height, otherwise aired out. If im feeling feisty ass up face down.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

ive been on air for a few months now. At work, I always air it out. I usually try to park towards the end of the line so I can see my car from the front desk at work lol. At home in the driveway its 50/50, if I park in front of the garage i leave it up in case anyone needs to move it.


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Still Fantana said:


> If i'm going to be in a place for >10mins i'll air out every time.
> 
> Thats the point right?


This.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

when the car is at home or at work i keep it at ride height

when i go to other placez i know i will stay long ill air out, just to make sure no one steals the car, wheels or get towed


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

in between the lines


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Always aired out. I like playing at the lights too, and new to this So Cal traffic I usually mess around while in long joyus 2 hour rides to go 20 miles. :banghead:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Aired out always!!! Short stop or long, at work or at home!!!!


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

always aired out, either nipping into the store, getting gas, at work, on the drive etc. 

the stop light thing is fun ! 

only park it aired up if I suspect any leaks.

makes me wish I'd got a digital system that dumps it everytimr the ignition is off as that's what I have to do manually anyway !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

aired out, no matter the duration of my stop.

if I'm at a traffic light, I usually see who is around me before hitting the switches - but it's fun to see other peoples reactions.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> aired out, no matter the duration of my stop.
> 
> if I'm at a traffic light, I usually see who is around me before hitting the switches - but it's fun to see other peoples reactions.


I pay attention to people behind me trying to read the stickers on my back window, mainly the one that says Bagged Candy.......when I see them look at each other confused I hit the switch and watch them start smiling and laughing.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

all the way up to drive, and typically parked, unless ill be there for a long time.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

aired up at ride height cause I don't want to be reminded I don't like the stance


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

rabriolet said:


> Depends.....
> 
> Sometimes nose down ass all the way up
> Aired out
> ...


This.
Though, most of the time I air it out.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Aired out. . unless I'm running into 711 for a slurpy or something like. Once every other month i leave it aired up just to make sure everything is kosher.

But fo realz, if you dont air it out. . whats the point.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

****, im so lazy i dont even bother hitting the switch hahaha. so i guess ride height all day


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

fookerbob said:


> ****, im so lazy i dont even bother hitting the switch hahaha. so i guess ride height all day


lame :laugh:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

f_399 said:


> when the car is at home or at work i keep it at ride height
> 
> when i go to other placez i know i will stay long ill air out, just to make sure no one steals the car, wheels or get towed


this :thumbup:


----------



## SSRmark5 (Apr 14, 2010)

I usually air it out everywhere I go. However sometimes if im in a rush I leave it at ride height because autopilot sucks and might as well not have a ride height button since it always goes to whatever it feels like. :banghead:


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

parked longer than 10 minutes- aired out 
otherwise it stays at ride height


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I guess I'm one of the few who leave it at ride height all the time. I just air out for meets and shows.


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

SMG8vT said:


> I guess I'm one of the few who leave it at ride height all the time. I just air out for meets and shows.


i've actually been thinking about doing the same. except i've also been thinking about leaving it at ride height always, even at shows and meets. unless i need to carry a lot of weight or something like that


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

layed out on the ground:beer:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

in BKLYN... aird up to above ride height. can't have them known'n whats in the hatch. :what:

outside the environs... air'd out every chance i can.


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

air'd out every chance i get.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

unitzero said:


> makes me wish I'd got a digital system that dumps it everytimr the ignition is off as that's what I have to do manually anyway !


EAI switch boxes and aftermarket alarms FTW, dump feature on the box linked up to the alarm, when locked the car dumps out, thats how im doing mine, should be trick


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

i parked the wagon aired out 90% of the time... i rarely air it out when i go to a bar tho. no need to get any extra attention from the local authorities


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Parking with deflated air smell. Always. Bit too slow for traffic lights though..


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

every chance i get i air out


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

the parking lot attached to my house is city property for some clinic and i always park there because the lot never gets to be more than 40% full. well, the bastards started calling a tow truck onme and my room mates and even got my roomies car towed. my roomies park in front of the house now but i park in the parking lot aired out just to spite those bastards (and lets face it, who likes parking on the road? too many things can happen). they still call the tow truck on me though but they cant tow it, haha... i sit and watch for a while every time (this has happened about 5 times) then i go out, hop in the car, air it up, and move it the 20 feet in front of my house. haha... i love it because the clinic has to pay everytime the tow truck comes out whether they tow me or not... thats what they get for being ass holes


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

yeah i got in that same situation last week

i wasnt sure if i could park at a parking lot so i parked and aired out

when i got back the lot "manager" said they couldnt tow the car and to pay him instead. hell no... i aired up and left. he got even more pissed when i aired up

i dont think i am going back to that lot again lol


----------

